# Jeff Beck R.I.P.



## hubcap61 (Feb 25, 2020)

Another guitar hero gone.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

😢 RIP


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, sad news. There were loads of guitar heroes around when I was younger in the 60s-70s. Jeff was one who was often overlooked.


----------

